# dbus läuft Amok

## js08

seit einigen tagen gibts auf meinem laptop immer wieder probleme mit dem dbus-daemon.

wie von geisterhand starten sich die burschen x-fach und müllen mir den rechner zu bis nix mehr geht (zigtausende von dbus-daemons)

hier ein auszug aus der processliste...

bisheriger vermutungs/erkenntnisstand:

 - sie gehören immer root

 - der amoklauf startet zumeist mit einem "su -"

```

root     29513     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     29651     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     29748     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     29851     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     29943     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30025     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30112     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30201     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30287     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30356     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30443     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30531     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30627     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30743     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30845     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     30948     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31098     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31196     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31310     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31414     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31502     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

root     31566     1  0 10:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

```

für tipps wär ich sehr dankbar. 

umgebung ist gentoo 64bit, kde 4.4.5, sonst eigentlich auch alles up-to-date

edit: mein momentaner workaround ist minütlich via pkill die dbus-daemons zu killen. (nicht das gelbe vom ei, aber nur so bleibt die kiste aktuell bedienbar)

----------

## js08

also ich kann's jetzt zumindest bei mir daheim an mehreren gentoo-kisten reproduzieren.

1) normaler user (normales xterm/konsole oder per ssh -Y)

2) su 

3) revdep-rebuild

danach geht's rund... im sekundentakt je nach prozessorleistung ca 10 dbus-daemon mehr...

- vor allem bleiben sie auch bestehen nach dem sich revdep-rebuild beendet hat.

- da scheint irgendetwas mit dem autolaunch feature gewaltig falsch zu laufen...

----------

## cyril_sneer

Mal so Anregungen ins Blaue:

dbus downgraden

etc-upate bzw. dispatch-conf 

dbus-monitor

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm..., ich kann es hier auf keiner meiner drei Rechner so reproduzieren...

```
phine@kraftwerk1 ~ $ ps -A | grep dbus-daemon

 2639 ?        00:00:01 dbus-daemon

 3138 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 3165 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

phine@kraftwerk1 ~ $ su -

Passwort: 

kraftwerk1 ~ # ps -A | grep dbus-daemon

 2639 ?        00:00:01 dbus-daemon

 3138 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 3165 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

kraftwerk1 ~ # 
```

Hast du schon mal ein rebuild von dem ganzen dbus Zeugs versucht?

zb 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC dbus)
```

----------

## js08

... also so schaut's auch bei mir die meiste zeit aus. aber irgendwann geht's los. das ist ja eines der probleme. 

definitiv reproduzieren, kann ich's mit revdep-rebuild auf 2 gentoo 64bit maschinen (aktuellster stand, 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 kernel,

ausser iproute2-2.6.35-r1, damit geht nämlich kein netzwerk mehr) 

ps1: auf ner anderen gentoo 64 kiste, die'nen stand von mitte juli hat, lässt sich's nicht reproduzieren (hat allerdings auch ne ältere glibc, altere bash, dbus, udev....) 

ps2: unter 32bit gentoo hab ich den effekt auch noch nicht gesehen 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC dbus)
> 
> 

 

->  heut abend, ansonsten wird downgegraded

----------

